
The Hunting of the SNARK – Zero-Knowledge Proofs Introduction - kobigurk
http://qed-it.com/2017/07/the-hunting-of-the-snark/
======
tantalor
I was confused how this related to graph theory until I realized "snark" is
overloaded in mathematics,

1\. Succinct Non-interactive ARgument of Knowledge
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-interactive_zero-
knowledge...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-interactive_zero-
knowledge_proof)

2\. Simple, connected, bridgeless cubic graph with chromatic index equal to 4
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snark_(graph_theory)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snark_\(graph_theory\))

3\. SRI's New Automated Reasoning Kit
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNARK_(theorem_prover)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNARK_\(theorem_prover\))

4\. 90° stable glider reflector
[http://conwaylife.com/wiki/Snark](http://conwaylife.com/wiki/Snark)

~~~
kobigurk
Indeed! zkSNARK is a more exact term for one of the technologies we utilize,
but we didn't want to miss a chance to reference
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hunting_of_the_Snark](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hunting_of_the_Snark).

------
bonzi_buddy
For those, like me, who needed a good primer on SNARKs, this reference they
linked is great [https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2014/11/27/zero-
kno...](https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2014/11/27/zero-knowledge-
proofs-illustrated-primer/)

------
kushti
How can I compile my scheme? What are the tools available? (doc for libsnark
is not very good I need to say)

~~~
socrates1024
You might also try
[https://github.com/akosba/jsnark](https://github.com/akosba/jsnark) which is
a frontend for libsnark.

An entire reimplemented alternative is Pequin (and related projects by Michael
Walfish's group) [https://github.com/pepper-
project/pequin](https://github.com/pepper-project/pequin)

------
kobigurk
As part of the QED-it team - I hope you enjoy and we'd love any feedback :)

~~~
pieguy
The solution to 1.1 is incomplete - Alice can set p=1 and q=n

~~~
kobigurk
Ah! It's one thing to be able to answer the question and another to show that
the proposed solution is not good enough :-)

Thanks for the heads up - we should have specified this constraint about p and
q.

